# Argus Monitor clutch



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

My heavily gravid female argus monitor has at last laid , she is still only a fairly young girl and this is her first real clutch :2thumb:

altogether 13 egg's with just 1 that appeared dented and deflated/infertile 
the other 12 look to be good : victory:


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Well done mate. Now the wait begins. How long for Argus?

I'm now about to update my ackie egg thread.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

renton said:


> Well done mate. Now the wait begins. How long for Argus?
> 
> I'm now about to update my ackie egg thread.


Ahh yes yours should be pipping/hatching soon mate :2thumb:

Argus take 150 to 180 days (anytime around there) :gasp:

yep the long wait


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Argus take 150 to 180 days (anytime around there) :gasp:


Christ that is a wait. I read Ackies should be up to the 100 day mark but mine went for just under 4 months.

Wish you the best with them although i doubt they're your first. : victory:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice to find this thread whilst browing for Argus information, since I just PMed you about putting me on the 'list' for a hatchling! 

:lol2:

So I assume she laid a second clutch if you have 28 eggs cooking now?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Should have put this on sooner , my second female Argus laid so now a total of 28 x egg's









:2thumb:


----------



## zgmf-x42s (Mar 14, 2009)

wow, cant wait to hatch.


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

monitor mad is a sicko! (in a good way:2thumb


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

are any of these eggs off the female you had off us 


luke 





monitor mad said:


> Should have put this on sooner , my second female Argus laid so now a total of 28 x egg's
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

well done m8:2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

great news on the eggs steve hope everything goes well 150 days should give u plenty of time to prepare bet it will seem like 2 years waiting for them to hatch:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> are any of these eggs off the female you had off us
> 
> 
> luke


Yep Lukedanial the first clutch ids off the female i got off yourselves : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Yep Lukedanial the first clutch ids off the female i got off yourselves : victory:


 

awwwwww im a stepdad almost:Na_Na_Na_Na:


give me a shout when they hatch, might have one off you for myself



daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> awwwwww im a stepdad almost:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> give me a shout when they hatch, might have one off you for myself
> ...


Will do mate :2thumb:


----------

